# 10w7 recons?



## loner5777j (May 25, 2012)

Ok, I got a 10w7 motor in a trade. Other than psi, can I get a full rebuild kit anywhere? I don’t have the voice coil collar, so I’m not sure if it’s possible? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loner5777j (May 25, 2012)

I actually do have the collar, just need the coil , cone and surround


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

